# Your ideas for using anchovies & paste, please



## vitauta (May 21, 2011)

i didn't discover my love for the taste of anchovies until adulthood.  i only knew them as a topping option for pizza, and for me, this was never their place to shine--rather a place to shrivel up and dry...while i love my little rye sandwiches with sweet butter, thin ham, tomato, hard-boiled egg and a heap of anchovies, i would just love to learn to cook with them now.  how do others, more enlightened than i, use these lovely little morsels in their kitchens and at their dining tables?  please hurry--i've become ravenously hungry just writing this....


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

Using anchovies in recipes is less about the taste of the fish and more about how it enhances the flavor of the dish.  For example, adding a couple of filets to a tomato sauce won't make it fishy tasting but will add to the overall taste of the dish.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2011)

I sauté diced anchovies (and garlic) in EVOO when starting the puttanesca I make. Sometimes I use paste, but I'd just as soon use the little fishies. They don't seem to splatter as much as the paste and are easier to get around here.


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2011)

Andy is right. We use them as we would a spice. A Caesar dressing would not be tradional without them.

Craig


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2011)

You might want to give this a try.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/pasta-in-an-emergency-tnt-72365.html​

kadesma


----------



## merstar (May 21, 2011)

Make a Muffaletta. Here's a recipe to check out:
Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Muffaletta Sandwich

More recipes from my to-try list:
PARISIAN TUNA SANDWICHES
Parisian Tuna Sandwiches Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Food Network

WHITE BEANS WITH GARLIC, LEMON AND PARMESAN
White Beans with Garlic, Lemon & Parmesan

PAN-ROASTED SALMON WITH CITRUS-BALSAMIC VINAIGRETTE
Pan-Roasted Salmon with Citrus-Balsamic Vinaigrette Recipe at Cooking.com

SPAGHETTI WITH GARLIC, ANCHOVIES, AND CHILI
Dinner Tonight: Spaghetti with Garlic, Anchovies, and Chili | Serious Eats : Recipes


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2011)

Salade Niçoise


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2011)

If you have access to Swedish anchovies, (which actually are sprats...now I have to find out what the difference is between  anchovies and sprats) Jannson's Temptation is nice.

Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

If you can't get Swedish anchovies (IKEA--keeps them in the refridgerated food case), you can use the Italian or Spanish ones, but rinse them well. The brine for the Swedish anchovies is very different. If you can't get either, you can make the same with pickled herring, but to me, it is not the same. I usually add some garlic and saute the onions and garlic. I also cut the potatoes in "slices" not match sticks. And, I add 1/2 the cream and cook the dish for about 15-20 minutes, then I drop the temp to 350 and add the rest of the cream and cook until they are done...some people dust the potatoes with flour first, I don't do that (a good friend in high school was from S'holm and always made these when he brought s/thing to a potluck). I make these every year for XMas Eve...and New Year's Eve...and a couple of times in between...

I'm surprised TaxLady didn't share this use of anchovies...

There's also Norwegian Sailor Stew to which you add a couple of anchovies...


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> If you have access to Swedish anchovies, (which actually are sprats...now I have to find out what the difference is between  anchovies and sprats) Jannson's Temptation is nice.
> 
> Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> ...



I guess my dad didn't like it. It's a Swedish dish and my Danish mother learned all the Swedish dishes that my dad liked.


----------



## Selkie (May 21, 2011)

I use anchovies as a savory alternative to directly adding salt in many dishes.


----------



## vitauta (May 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I sauté diced anchovies (and garlic) in EVOO when starting the puttanesca I make. Sometimes I use paste, but I'd just as soon use the little fishies. They don't seem to splatter as much as the paste and are easier to get around here.


i simply must try this puttanesca dish "named for ladies of the night", according to rachael ray, "they would place pots of it in their windows to tempt men into their bordellos."  i guess we ladies of the day could learn a thing or two from these ladies about...spices in sauces...and...such stuff.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2011)

I've added the paste to egg salad. I've also added the paste when making deviled eggs to the yolks...


----------



## Rocklobster (May 21, 2011)

Bagna Couda.  Google a recipe you like.  It is very good.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i simply must try this puttanesca dish "named for ladies of the night", according to rachael ray, "they would place pots of it in their windows to tempt men into their bordellos." i guess we ladies of the day could learn a thing or two from these ladies about...spices in sauces...and...such stuff.


 
The story I heard, as told by Sam Zien (Sam the Cooking Guy), was that the ladies would stop into the restaurants as... err... "work" came to an end  late at night, looking for a cheap, quick meal. And pasta puttanesca was born.
I can certainly see the allure of a tasty dish in a window though.
(no play on words going on here)


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2011)

pacanis said:


> The story I heard, as told by Sam Zien (Sam the Cooking Guy), was that the ladies would stop into the restaurants as... err... "work" came to an end  late at night, looking for a cheap, quick meal. And pasta puttanesca was born.
> I can certainly see the allure of a tasty dish in a window though.
> (no play on words going on here)




OK.  If you're a "lady of the night" and you have to use food to attract men, you probably should seek another line of work.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> OK. If you're a "lady of the night" and you have to use food to attract men, you probably should seek another line of work.


 
I look at it like when gas station attendants used to check your oil and wash your windshield. Nothing wrong with full service. In some cases it may make up for poorer quality gas... but that's another thread


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2011)

a fish pie  (like a shepherds pie but with white fish on sauteed spinach, a white sauce flavored with anchovy and bacon, and topped with mashed potatoes and baked until golden brown.   

in the base of a clam chowder with the onions and bacon


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 22, 2011)

Make pockets in a leg or shoulder of lamb, stuff the pocket with garlic bits, rosemary and anchovy bits then roast.


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2011)

i love them minced on a salad of sweet greens, shaved veggies, and a sweet balsamic dressing. they become the salty/umami component of the dish.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 23, 2011)

anchovies (or anchovy paste) are right at home swimming and mingling with the olives 'n stuff in a homemade tapenade.  so simple and rewarding to do.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 23, 2011)

Go fishing. Anchovies make great bait!


----------



## vitauta (Jun 23, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Go fishing. Anchovies make great bait!



what kind of fish do you score there in the city by the bay anyhow - with my anchovies?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 23, 2011)

I like to smother bruccetta with them....


----------



## vitauta (Jul 16, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I like to smother bruccetta with them....



great idea!  smother them, then temper them - with some really good cheese filled tortellini....


----------



## vitauta (Aug 19, 2011)

oh wow, i just had some caesar style deviled eggs, a recipe from the tasting table.  it's deviled eggs topped with a mixture of anchovies, garlic, parmesan, lemon and panko--all sauted together. this dish really pops!    one day i will learn how to use the computer to send recipes to this site. anybody up for giving me a brief tutorial?


----------



## podonnel45 (Aug 19, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I sauté diced anchovies (and garlic) in EVOO when starting the puttanesca I make. Sometimes I use paste, but I'd just as soon use the little fishies. They don't seem to splatter as much as the paste and are easier to get around here.


 
This is quite an excellent suggestion but if you sautee the anchovies in the evoo until they are fully dissolved this makes an excellent dressing for freshly roasted bell peppers, too.


----------



## Fabiabi (Aug 31, 2011)

A friend of mine cooked dinner for me recently, linguine with garlic, lemon, anchovies, pine nuts and coriander. Was amazing and all you have to cook is the linguine. Can really be done using any herbs you prefer. Just pound the ingredients together in a pestle and mortar.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 31, 2011)

I use the paste mostly. The main thing I use it for besides salad dressings is Tepanade.

1 can black olives
1 jar Calamata olives
1/3 tsp granulated garlic (I prefer it to fresh in this)
Healthy squirt of Anchovie paste
1 tsp capers
1 tsp lemon juice
Black Pepper
Olive oil

Pulse everything together in a FP while adding Olive Oil until you get the consistancy you like.

My MIL love this on cucumber rounds so I serve them along with bread and/or crackers.The Black olives mellow it out a little and are non-traditional.

Also good on white fish as a coating before baking.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Jansson's Temptation 

	30g can anchovy fillets in olive oil
	25g butter
	2 medium onions, very finely sliced
	4 medium, waxy potatoes (about 800g), thinly sliced
	284ml carton double cream, made up to 300ml with milk


	1. Preheat the oven to 200°C/fan180°C/gas 6. Drain the anchovies, reserving their oil. Gently heat half the butter in a saucepan and stir in the anchovy oil as it melts. Add the onions and fry over a low heat until they are very sweet – don’t let them brown. This should take a good 20 minutes. Once cooked, set aside.
	2. Smear a deep, 1.25-litre baking dish with the remaining butter and arrange half of the potatoes in the base. Pour over the onions and arrange 12 anchovies on top. Add the remaining potatoes and half the cream. Season lightly and bake for 30 minutes. Add the remaining cream and bake for another 25 minutes, until golden and the potatoes are very tender. Serve immediately with grilled lamb chops or a good steak.


----------



## Fabiabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Gentlemans Relish

150 g butter
2 blades mace
pinches cayenne pepper
pinches freshly grated nutmeg
1 tins anchovy fillets, drained and mashed roughly


1.	Put the butter, mace, cayenne pepper and a little grated nutmeg into a medium-sized pan and melt over a gentle heat. 

2.	Add the anchovies and stir for a couple of minutes until they have melted, but don't let the mixture boil. 

3.	Fish out the blades of mace and pour the relish into a ramekin. Put in the fridge to set.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 5, 2011)

with the risk of being to simple: i had a small pepperoni pizza, frozen. i opened a can of anchovies and laid them on the pizza. wonderful and took it out of the mundane.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2011)

I put anchovie paste in my homemade salad dressing and whole fillets on the salad.

And on Greek salad


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2011)

i just remembered another good use. anchovy stuffed pickled hot cherry peppers. i'll be making a batch this week using some pickled, some fresh hot cherry peppers.

mix a good squirt of anchovy paste with some toasted seasoned breadcrumbs (breadcrumbs, salt, pepper, dried basil, oregano, and parsley) and a bit of olive oil to form a sort of paste, core the pickled hot cherry peppers, and stuff the peppers with the paste. put stuffed peppers in a bowl and cover with extra virgin olive oil.

serve with crusty italian bread, dipping the bread in the oil as you eat the peppers.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i just remembered another good use. anchovy stuffed pickled hot cherry peppers. i'll be making a batch this week using some pickled, some fresh hot cherry peppers.
> 
> mix a good squirt of anchovy paste with some toasted seasoned breadcrumbs (breadcrumbs, salt, pepper, dried basil, oregano, and parsley) and a bit of olive oil to form a sort of paste, core the pickled hot cherry peppers, and stuff the peppers with the paste. put stuffed peppers in a bowl and cover with extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> serve with crusty italian bread, dipping the bread in the oil as you eat the peppers.


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That sounds good!!

What brand store bought pickeld peppers would you suggest? Or I can just stop by your house ..........


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2011)

c'mon over. you can help me move stuff around in the drying basement... 

i have a jar of b&g brand, and some left from last year's garden crop that i pickled.

i haven't been back in the garden for a few days, but i can see lots of peppers to pick from the kitchen window for the fresh ones.

a lot of italian delis around us have stuffed cherry peppers, but often they're stuffed with prosciutto and provolone or mozzarella. the anchovy/breadcrumb paste ones are harder to find. mucci's in saddle brook started carrying them, but they're ridiculous at 50 cents each for small peppers.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> c'mon over. you can help me move stuff around in the drying basement...
> 
> i have a jar of b&g brand, and some left from last year's garden crop that i pickled.
> 
> ...


 Mucci's? Are they on Market st?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> and some left from last year's garden crop that i pickled.
> 
> i haven't been back in the garden for a few days, but i can see lots of peppers to pick from the kitchen window for the fresh ones.


 Will you pick a peck Peter?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Mucci's? Are they on Market st?


 
yup, about a half mile west of main steet. over the hill from the saddle brook p.d..

and yes, call me peter.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> yup, about a half mile west of main steet. over the hill from the saddle brook p.d..
> 
> and yes, call me peter.


LOL I used to work on market street across from burger king (and the old A&P). We used to eat lunch at Gleason's (they had THE best chili back then but it's gone now). Used to go to Saddle Brook diner on friday night/saturday morning after we closed down "Someplace Else" bar on Main Street in Lodi (also closed). I will have to go check out Mucci's for anchovie stuffed pickled peppers.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, i remember all of those places, especially gleason's. we used to go there, then finish up the night at the mouse trap (also gone).

if you've watched "boardwalk empire" on hbo, the guy that plays deputy halloran, adam mucci, often works weekends there. really nice guy, and nice family that owns the place.

getting back to anchovies, they have a giant tin of imported italian anchovies on the counter, and also ones packed in salt instead of olive oil.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 6, 2011)

Tom mate do you wet shave I do and I usually nick myself just under the nose. A mashed piece of anchovy smeared on the gash stops the bleeding.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tom mate do you wet shave I do and I usually nick myself just under the nose. A mashed piece of anchovy smeared on the gash stops the bleeding.


 
I am curious how you came to figure that one out Bolas. Trial and error? LOL.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 6, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I am curious how you came to figure that one out Bolas. Trial and error? LOL.


 UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM (I will leave that one alone and NOT give in to first thoughts) GOOD QUESTION!!


----------



## vitauta (Jan 15, 2012)

a broccoli confit, anyone?  yes, they say you can cook your broccoli to death and wind up with a delicious revolutionary topping for bread, pasta, pizza....here's how it's done:  you blanch two bunches of broccoli florets five minutes)  then, in a large pan, saute 3 thinly sliced garlic cloves, 2 hot peppers (or hot pepper flakes) in one cup olive oil.  then let 4 anchovy fishies melt in here.  add the broccoli, s+p to the pan, lower heat to low/slow and cook the whole shebang for 2 hours, gently stirring occasionally w/spatula.  and there you have it!  i've not made this broccoli confit yet, but i sure can taste it in my mind, where it rocks!.... 

and no broccoli (sulfur) smell when you slow cook it this way....


----------



## babetoo (Jan 16, 2012)

when i put anchovies on pizza, i wait til the pizza is almost done, then put them on. if i order pizza, i either have some in pantry or ask for them on the side. no shriveling that way.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2012)

that's the way to go, babe. they're nasty all dried up from baking (don't get me started with asian fish jerky, yuk), but added to pizza somewhat moist and they're delicious.

have you ever tried mussels marinara on pizza, babe?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

Melted...they melt and are a nice addition to lots of things. I don't like them on pizza--too salty for me. But I like to add a bit of paste to pasta...and lots of things.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that's the way to go, babe. they're nasty all dried up from baking (don't get me started with asian fish jerky, yuk), but added to pizza somewhat moist and they're delicious.
> 
> have you ever tried mussels marinara on pizza, babe?[/Q
> 
> no haven't tried those, but sounds awfully good. do you make them from scratch or do they come in jars?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2012)

from zvratch. they're so easy it's almost wrong to say you cooked them

i buy a small mesh bag of cleaned (beards removed, scrubbed, soaked in water to remove sand).

in a deep saute pan, fry a little onion and garlic, add a pinch or two of oregano, some sugar, and a good pinch of red pepper flakes, some fresh basil, and dump in and simmer a medium sized can of crushed tomatoes. when it begins to thicken a little, add the mussels and cover. simmer for just a few minutes until they open.

now, pull out the mussels and use the sauce to make the pizza. then, after the pizza is cooked, shell and put the mussels on top.

yum.


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2012)

Aren't anchovies usually salty?  Sometimes salt will stop bleeding.  I astonished a couple of friends at my usual third place when a new puppy scratch on my arm broke open and wouldn't stop bleeding.  It was just a shallow scratch but just would not dry up.  Asked favorite publican for a salt shaker, wet my handkerchief with saliva (just like your mom used to do), shook some salt on it, and dabbed the scratch.  Healed right up.  my friends asked me how I know to do that?  It's what my Daddy calls "GI Ingenuity" when we were kids.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 6, 2012)

xxx


----------



## vitauta (Mar 16, 2014)

'jansson's temptation' is a swedish scalloped potato-type dish (jansson's frestelse) using anchovies and anchovy oil.  this is OMG delicious beyond words,  simple to make, and requires but a few ingredients.  JT is a great dish to make if you think or know you don't like anchovies, but are game to try baby steps....


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 16, 2014)

I think CWS has posted her recipe for Jansson's Temptation.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks, gg.  i was able to find it using dc's advanced search.  hey cws, killer swedish potato dish! yours is the recipe i used, too.  i would post the link for it here, only i don't know how....


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2014)

vitauta said:


> thanks, gg.  i was able to find it using dc's advanced search.  hey cws, killer swedish potato dish! yours is the recipe i used, too.  i would post the link for it here, only i don't know how....


Thanks! I'm having a problem with the search function, also. I also posted the Norwegian Sailor Stew recipe, which Whiska tweaked beautifully, that uses anchovies. Can't search for the link. I am addicted to those potatoes. The leftovers are better the next day, btw.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw the recipe for Jansen's Temptation.  It used the whole anchovy though.  How would I use anchovy paste instead?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## vitauta (Mar 16, 2014)

one lady who made these jansson's temptation potatoes reported that she subbed a tube of anchovy paste for the 14 swedish anchovies (smelts) or regular anchovies, called for in the recipe.  she made the swedish potatoes for herself and her anchovy-hating husband, who ended up crazy about them, totally clueless about the anchovy component...the lady stated that, much as they liked her first batch of JT potatoes, she planned to either use whole anchovies  next time, or else use 2 tubes of anchovy paste.  however, with the paste you don't have the benefit of the fish oil, either.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 16, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I saw the recipe for Jansen's Temptation.  It used the whole anchovy though.  How would I use anchovy paste instead?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


When I haven't had anchovies or not enough, I have used paste (smears of it) on top of the potatoes. It works, although I prefer using the Swedish anchovies (sprats) one gets at IKEA. Otherwise, I rinse the heck out of Spanish or Italian anchovies to get rid of the oil and salt, do a quick brine of sugar and vinegar to "sweeten" the anchovies so that they have that sweet-tart taste that Swedish anchovies have.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks.  One more question, prefaced by a statement; we can get wild rainbow smelt in the spring, when they run.  Are these approximately the same thing as anhcovies?  My Dad once brined them in a solution of brine and brown sugar, then smoked them.  They were fabulous.  Would that be similar to Swedish anchovies?

Ok, that's two questions.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the  North


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Fascinating thread.  
I'm one of those people that used to shudder when offered anchovies, sardines, smelts or herring in any form, shape or mixture.  My father used to make sardine sandwiches, just layed the sardines out whole on the bread and gently press them, yech.  He and Mom would come home 'happy as clams' with buckets of smelts from the spring run. He loved pickled herring.

Actually I still shudder a bit but while my brother was here he was allowed to have sardines only on the promise that the can would be washed, with soap! within 5 minutes of opening.   Plus the can had to be opened over the sink so that no oil would get on the counter. 

I now use fish sauce in my cooking and I have started using anchovy paste in various sauces.  I've copied a few of those recipes from this thread and am going to get brave and try some.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 17, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Thanks.  One more question, prefaced by a statement; we can get wild rainbow smelt in the spring, when they run.  Are these approximately the same thing as anhcovies?  My Dad once brined them in a solution of brine and brown sugar, then smoked them.  They were fabulous.  Would that be similar to Swedish anchovies?
> 
> Ok, that's two questions.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the  North


Swedish sprats are not smoked, but they are in a sweet-salty seasoned brine. They are called "anchovies" when in the barrel, but actually the fish used is a sprat. Sprat is an oily fish. I've only eaten smoked or deep-fried smelt. They are bigger than sprats, but it seems to me they were a tad oily (mind you, it was during the previous century I ate smelt).

Here's a link to some other ideas for using Swedish "anchovies."

Ocado: Abba Grebbestads Ansjovis - Anchovy-Style Sprats Fillets 125g(Product Information)

BTW, rainbow smelt are considered to be an invasive species in Ontario!

http://www.invadingspecies.com/invaders/fish/rainbow-smelt/


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Swedish sprats are not smoked, but they are in a sweet-salty seasoned brine. They are called "anchovies" when in the barrel, but actually the fish used is a sprat. Sprat is an oily fish. I've only eaten smoked or deep-fried smelt. They are bigger than sprats, but it seems to me they were a tad oily (mind you, it was during the previous century I ate smelt).
> 
> Here's a link to some other ideas for using Swedish "anchovies."
> 
> ...



Smelt were an "introduced" forage species in the Great Lakes, to help feed the indiginous fish population.  The lamprey almost wiped out the lake trout in the early 1900's, when they invaded via the St. Lawrence seaway.  The smelt became very successful, to the point that people were netting them and filling pickup truck beds with them during the spring run, to use as fertilizer.  We never took more than a 5 gallon bucket home, and used it to give us a smelt feed through the year.  my Dad would freeze those we didn't eat immediately, in half-gallon milk cartons filled with smelt and water.  We did that with brookies too.  We had good fish all year long.

I thought that the people who used them for fertilizer were wasting what I considered a valuable food fish.  I didn't know they were any kind of threat to the natural flora/fauna of the Great Lakes at the time.  Now we have more dangerous invasive species around.  But it seems that somehow, mother nature copes, and keeps things in balance.  I just wonder how bad things will get before the balance is tipped too far to one side.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 17, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I saw the recipe for Jansen's Temptation. It used the whole anchovy though. How would I use anchovy paste instead?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Palmiers to have as an hors d'oeuvre with drinks. Bought ready rolled puff pastry (defrosted if frozen). Spread paste not too thickly on pastry. 

Roll both long edges of the pastry towards each other to meet in the middle. Brush a little egg down the centre to stick the two halves together. Carefully lift into a large baking tray (making sure it will fit in your fridge first) and chill in 'fridge for at least 30 minutes to chill.

Meanwhile heat oven to 200C/400F/gas mark 6.

When ready to bake remove from 'fridge and slice in 1/2inch slices. Lay each piece on the baking tray, cut-side up, and brush well with the beaten egg.

Bake in the oven for 10–15 minutes until puffed up, crisp and golden-brown. Leave to cool on the baking tray. 

Serve cold while still crisp with drinks either as a snack or as a precursor to the main meal.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 17, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The lamprey almost wiped out the lake trout in the early 1900's, when they invaded via the St. Lawrence seaway.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Henry I (King of England 1100-1135) is said by a chronicler of the day to have died from eating a surfeit of lampreys. 

This has absolutely nothing to the subject at hand but you can take the woman out of history teaching but you can't take history teaching out of the woman!


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Henry I (King of England 1100-1135) is said by a chronicler of the day to have died from eating a surfeit of lampreys.



Oh gosh, I remember reading that somewhere!  No idea where or when.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2014)

i may have confused my sprats with my smelts. i love them all, i'm sure....


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 17, 2014)

vitauta...  too funny, I googled all the definitions of smelts, spratts, anchovies and sardines this morning while reading this thread.  Could I tell you the difference now? Nope.   I do remember some names are interchanged (right or wrong) and one (or some) more a description of size than breed. 

Whichever - they are all fish to me.

I like seafood and some fish, usually white mild (tilapia,catfish,sole,etc), I like salmon. 

but if you are going to serve me tuna it better be out of a can!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 17, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks! I'm having a problem with the search function, also. I also posted the Norwegian Sailor Stew recipe, which Whiska tweaked beautifully, that uses anchovies. Can't search for the link. I am addicted to those potatoes. The leftovers are better the next day, btw.


Here's the link to the Sailor Stew. Whiskadoodle did a fantastic job of tweaking it (I think that is post #31/2/3/4 - LOL!). The layers of flavor in this dish are amazing, I need to make this again.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f57/iso-norwegian-sailor-stew-recipe-77007-2.html


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 18, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Here's the link to the Sailor Stew. The layers of flavor in this dish are amazing, I need to make this again.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f57/iso-norwegian-sailor-stew-recipe-77007-2.html


 
Thanks for posting your Recipe CWS.  I admit I twanged it a bit and it appears you are not offended by my doing so.    

We were just discussing this stew tonight over dinner. It Is fantastic. I think I made it in summer.  What an odd time to make a stew. Must have been heat stroked or overly excited or something. I will repeat : I need to make this again. !


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 18, 2014)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Thanks for posting your Recipe CWS.  I admit I twanged it a bit and it appears you are not offended by my doing so.
> 
> We were just discussing this stew tonight over dinner. It Is fantastic. I think I made it in summer.  What an odd time to make a stew. Must have been heat stroked or overly excited or something. I will repeat : I need to make this again. !


It had a flavour combination that haunted me for, three years?, while I was hunting for the recipe. I plan on making it again this weekend...I just need to pick up some of the ingredients. And, I will be doing your tweaks, including the lemon at the end.


----------



## JanetMlr (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess my use of anchovy paste is the most expected, most common. I try to find healthy alternatives to things I love when it's something that could be really heavy, and not so heart-healthy. I searched for a lite Caesar dressing. I think Caesar salad is the one time I get the whole romaine rather than the hearts, 3 to a package. I found a great recipe, and it's one I'd use for company... they don't need to know it's a healthier version. I generally don't cut corners in the name of 'healthy' for holiday or company meals, but this dressing's a keeper.

This recipe calls for using either the anchovy filets or anchovy paste.

*Low Fat Caesar Dressing*


----------

